# Taking Apart My Barnett Black Widow !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Took apart my Barnett Black Widow and I'm pretty impressed with the quality. The pouch can be used to shoot my old '67 VW Beetle it is so big and the bands look and pull like they came from Arnold Schwarzenegger's gym, but besides that, it is nice.

I took off the forks and turned them around so they face forward as this sling as well as my F-16's will be using a different attachment method, if I ever get the stuff I need ;- )

Looking at the quality of this sling and my old pocket rocket, the Barnett fairs pretty well. The only real downside is the soft plastic arm brace. That will be replaced with a paracord brace when I finalize this unit.

I'm excited about tomorrow as I'm taking out a Modified F-16, my Dankung, a used but beautiful bamboo A+ PS-2, my Scout II, and my new beautiful wood ShuttleCraft from Roger .. I plan on launching all manner of projectiles in the Lancaster area. I'll take my hunting license just in case a pesky ground squirrel or starling shown up ;- ) I'll be launching 5/8 marbles, 0000 buck shot, and maybe some 9/16 steel. (I may just save the steel in case I do hunt in the condor area and I'm stopped by the Fish and Game Dept. Even though the rules read lead free zone for firearms/air rifles and does not specifically say slingshots, I trust the new breed of Fish and Game officers as far as I can throw them. I don't need any drama).

wll


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

I'd like to see it when you're done 

Happy hunting...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> I'd like to see it when you're done
> 
> Happy hunting...


Me Too, LOL, LOL, LOL

wll


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

wll, I really like how you turned the fork around, made a loop out of paracord and secured that to the black widow with wraps of string and then a rubber band.

Ingenious, and looks like it would work great.

I'm looking at my black widow and thinking about doing the same or a similar mod to it.

I already replaced the wrist brace with paracord and like that a lot better.

Do you find that having the tube or band go through the looped paracord decreases accuracy?


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Ive always lived by the saying... It really isnt yours until you take it apart and put it back together, at least once.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nobodo said:


> wll, I really like how you turned the fork around, made a loop out of paracord and secured that to the black widow with wraps of string and then a rubber band.
> 
> Ingenious, and looks like it would work great.
> 
> ...


Here is a pic of the unit when re-assembled backwards.








Here is a pic of the attachment









Here is a pic with looped tubes attached









Hope this helps ... I use this on any Box Store SS that I can turn the forks around. The use of a small amount of double face tape on the fork makes doing this MUCH easier and stops any slippage from not wrapping tight enough. I'm now using .080 thread that I got from ebay that is just perfect, it lays flat is very strong, and is cheap. Like I mentioned in another post 1/16 nylon is to thick IMHO and and I was using archery serving thread, but that was a bit thin also. .080mm to maybe 1.5mm is fine.

I have done this with rubber bands too, but there is a trick to it and if not done right the bands flex to much. I'll post pics of that later next week or so.

wll


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks, wll.

Do you find the attachment system has good longevity, or does it need to be redone periodically?

Do you have good accuracy with it?

Thanks!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Nobodo said:


> Thanks, wll.
> 
> Do you find the attachment system has good longevity, or does it need to be redone periodically?
> 
> ...


Accuracy is fine and the attachment will hold a full band set for sure. i have it on two of my Daisy F-16's for the past 4 weeks shooting every weekend and on Thanksgiving days off and it is just fine. The paracord is tough as heck, nothing is going to happen to that. The tying thread with the number of wraps are very strong, and the little rubber band just holds the end thread tag from unraveling ! The rubber band is the only thing that can rot over time, but by that time your tubes are rotten or broken anyway !

wll


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

You could use super glue in place of the rubber band...just a suggestion...OM


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> You could use super glue in place of the rubber band...just a suggestion...OM


Can't do that as you can ruin the winding thread for a second use and it may and will get on the paracord. This was designed as an assemble and disassemble attachment with items that you would normally have in your sling shot pack. You would normally have some constrictor knot thread to use in an emergency and you would normally have rubber bands like #32, You can use #32 as a wrap around the thread winding instead of the 1/2 inch black beauty supply bands but it does not look as nice. 99c store also is up to their ears in these bands last time I checked ;- )

You can also use one half of a #64 band and do without the thread and an extra beauty band, but there is a specific way to do it. it is done with two sets of three wraps on top of each other and then another set of three wraps on top of each other sitting side by side to the first. Then you wrap around the fork, under the back heated ends and around (before the wrap around, a looped thread is placed (facing down) along side, upon the second wrap around the band tag is put through the string loop and pulled under the first and only horizontal band winding, the rubber band tag once pulled from underneath the rubber winding is pulled toward the back under the melted ends of the paracord where it LOCKS into place ....done !

Sounds more complicated than it is for sure, but two sets of three wraps must be used to stop the paracord loop from lifting off the fork pressure and volume of pressure is needed. I decided not to use this for myself unless in an emergency as It does not look as clean as the thread lock version.

I will post pictures showing this tomorrow !

wll


----------

